# Who has the biggest sheets?



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I know there is a Google Doc out there that has this info but I cannot access Google Docs through my firewall.

Does anyone know who has the biggest sheets for plastisol dealers? 

I will be doing tees and sweats for our summer swim team. They are thinking of offering several different designs rather than everyone having the same thing.

I'd like to gang up as many designs on one sheet to save some money.

Who's got the biggest and best deals out there?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

How large do you need?...

Dowling, Versatranz, T Dot T, etc. can do up to about 24 x 36...


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I want BIG

24 x 36 is good. Any others? And do you have any experience (good or bad) with any of them?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

jleampark said:


> I want BIG
> 
> 24 x 36 is good. Any others? And do you have any experience (good or bad) with any of them?


Just so you know, some have a 500 sheet minimum for the largest sheets....

Never used the ones I have mentioned....


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

jleampark said:


> I want BIG
> 
> 24 x 36 is good. Any others? And do you have any experience (good or bad) with any of them?


I have used Versatranz (last week to be exact)- Their standard size is 13x19. You can gang a good bit art in there!

CalhTech>


----------

